# DeepCool Maelstrom 120 Erfahrungen?



## hoff9zu0 (2. Dezember 2017)

Hi zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit o.g.  AiO Wasserkühlung ?
Falls ja, taugt die was?

LG


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Dezember 2017)

Zum Ersten: Was soll denn damit gekühlt werden?
Zum Zweiten: Wenn mindestens zu einer AiO mit 240er Radi greifen.

Die Technik der DeepCool stammt von 2014. Ob die inzwischen mal erneuert wurde...


----------



## hoff9zu0 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ein i7 8700k.

Soll ich lieber die deepcool captain 240 ex nehmen oder corasir Hi80? Leider stehen nur die zur Auswahl.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Dezember 2017)

Die Hi80 ist ja auch nur eine 120er AiO. Aber warum dann diese, in meinen Augen, hässliche Deepcool. Bekommste da Rabatt?


----------



## hoff9zu0 (2. Dezember 2017)

Ja, Optik ist mir Egal und kriege 25% Rabatt drauf ..Also mir ist nur wichtig dass die Qualität stimmt. Habe auch nicht vor zu übertakten.


----------



## evilgrin68 (2. Dezember 2017)

Wurde hier mal vorgestellt:
AiO-Wasserkuhlungs-Roundup - Seite 5 | Review | Technic3D


----------



## hoff9zu0 (2. Dezember 2017)

Scheint doch ganz ordentlich zu sein. Denke für den Preis werde ich die nehmen.
LG und danke


----------

